# Mido "pulsemeter"



## AlbertaTime (Aug 1, 2009)

As much as I carry the torch for vintage (and modern) Chinese mechanicals, this _Swiss_ watch was a grail of mine ever since I first saw one...



Mido Multifort M8830.4.7.48 a.k.a. the "Mido Pulsemeter"

50m RW / aquadura / automatic / 39mm x 13mm / sapphire front & mineral crystal back / modified ETA 2824-2 quickset date / adjusted in three positions / decorated winding rotor / hacking


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Love the display back-have just got incoming mido-pictures when arrives-


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`ve fancied one of those for years but never got round to getting one & the only place I`ve seen them listed seems to have gone dormant


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

bridgeman said:


> Love the display back-have just got incoming mido-pictures when arrives-


sellers pics-










not sure if this should be here


----------



## andy s (Jan 25, 2009)

I think there may be more than one or two mido fans on here.

This is one of mine.


----------



## don natel (Mar 13, 2009)

That pulsmeter is the best looking Mido I've ever seen!!!!


----------



## keygold (Aug 1, 2009)

have not seen one of those before,very interesting


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Just arrived… full set… with Mido bracelet. These look a lot more complicated than actually are.

instead of pulse scale doing the 360 degree of the dial ,each 90degree or 15 minute segment is it's own compressed scale. So 4 opportunities to take pulse rather than having to wait until second hand reaches 12.


----------

